# CFE 223 Powder?



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking for load data for 130 grain ttsx Barnes bullet. I want to try this new CFE 223 by Hogdon. Any info will be greatful.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm guessing a 30 caliber, but 308, 30-06 what? Try this: http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


----------



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of information. Shooting a .308 win., out of a Savage mdl 16. moa @ 100 yard with Varget with these Triple Shocks. Just wanted to try the new stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have thought about trying CFE 223 myself. I'll have to check it closer. I have gone from a 1-9 twist to a 1-8 twist in my AR15 in 223 and I also went from 50 gr bullets to 75 gr. I think the powder was developed for the 223, but that doesn't mean it isn't a valuable powder for other cartridges. Have you checked the Hogdon site I listed? I see they list it for a 130 gr bullet.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't used CFE 223 powder, but I do use the 130's in my TC Icon .308. Both Varget & Ramshot Tac will push them 3100 & 3200 FPS with Ramshot Tac being a bit more accurate for me. Both way under MOA. I'd be very interested in hearing your results though.


----------

